# A Big Thanx



## hauntedportraits.com (Jul 12, 2004)

....to everyone for there interest and support of HauntedPortraits.com To say I'm pleasantly shocked by the response is an understatement. I'm already getting secondary orders from people that were so pleased with the first, and to me that's the ultimate compliment. Thanx again to everyone.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Yeah! I take full credit for introducing you here before you were ready to sell!!! Next year, I hope to be one of those customers! You're on my bookmark list and on my wish list too!

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album (updated 9/19/04)

". . . he would have passed a pleasant life of it, in despite of the Devil and all his works, if his path had not been crossed by a being that causes more perplexity to mortal man than ghosts, goblins, and the whole race of witches put together, and that was--a woman." Washington Irving, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

I think forum discounts are now in order.......

1,2 Freddy's coming for you 3,4 better lock the door 5,6 make a crucifix 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 never sleep again.


----------



## hauntedportraits.com (Jul 12, 2004)

> quote:I think forum discounts are now in order.......


You know you're right *frightmaster*. Let's do this, send me an e-mail, and let me know which one you want and that you saw it here at HalloweenForum before October 1st and I'll send you a special PayPal link for $10 off.

Thanx again to everyone


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

Can I just tell you I am going to have nightmares about "Constence" that I just saw on your site...she's really cool, but i wouldn't be able to sleep knowing that was in my house! lol

_____________________
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10049


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I posted about them in a couple other forums as well, and they got excellent resposnes from the members. They're great. Just tried your website though, and it wouldn't open.

<center></center>


----------



## hauntedportraits.com (Jul 12, 2004)

I just checked and the site appears to be fine. Try this www.hauntedportraits.com and let me know if you are still having problems.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Worked fine now. Thanks.

<center></center>


----------

